# Breeder: Always Maltese/Veronica Fawcett



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

In reviewing the archives, I've noticed some positive posts about this breeder located near Huntsville AL. Has anyone had any recent experiences or heard anything new? Thanks, I really appreciate it!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Catcher came from Veronica at Always. I got him in 2004. He is wonderful and KNOCK ON WOOD has had zero health issues. I had wanted a larger Malt and the top tier breeders just didn't have one that they expected to get over 6 pounds. Veronica predicted that Catcher would be around 8 pounds and he is exactly that!

The experience with Veronica at Always couldn't have been better. She was very knowledgeable, doesn't let them go before 12 weeks, sent me tons of info on how to care for Maltese puppies, and was there for me when I had a couple questions after he came home. Catcher was shipped and had an hour's flight. Veronica kept me aprised of the flight info that day and when he came out of his travel crate he was clean, fluffy, healthy and happy!

I really couldn't be happier with him. He is such a love bug and has a great personality.

However, with that said, I will likely go with a breeder who is actively showing for my next one.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

i looked at the website..I don't know this person but


it looks like they just started showing recently - 
They aren't members of the American Maltese Association:
http://www.americanmaltese.org/2007_AMA_Br..._List_03-16.pdf

the Alabama breeders listed on the AMA list are:
http://www.ga-li.com/
http://www.jacobmaltese.com/
http://www.unforgettablemaltese.com/coquet...site/index.html
http://www.unforgettablemaltese.com/

Good luck with your search


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for your prompt responses. I frequently dog sit for a Maltese who came from _Always Maltese_, and she's 6 pounds of total joy. When I contact them with my questions, I will ask them about the AMA membership. Thank you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Thanks for your prompt responses. I frequently dog sit for a Maltese who came from _Always Maltese_, and she's 6 pounds of total joy. When I contact them with my questions, I will ask them about the AMA membership. Thank you.[/B]


Don't base the experience completely if they are members of the AMA. A lot of good show breeders aren't members, the most important thing is that the breeder abides by the AMA code of ethics in regard to their puppies/dogs, which any reputable breeder will do, regardless of their membership status.

Other than that, i can't really offer any information, I don't 'know' them. I would ask if they are currently showing their dogs, however. Their dogs all look happy in the pics, that is always nice to see!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=536122
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can be *very* difficult for some people to get into membership of the AMA. It's a real drawn out affair. I like, Stacy, know of several Very good breeders who are not AMA member's. I do not know personally the breeder of Always Maltese. But it seems she has some very good reviews from SM folks.
Tina


----------



## susanweinman (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi! I have adopted two pups from always maltese. The experience has been fabulous in every way. That was 10 years ago and I wouldn't trade any minute of it. People on the street think they are show dogs. Well they are pet quality but my champions. I can't recommend Veronica at Always Maltese more! When I am ready for more pups I will absolutely return.


----------



## susanweinman (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi! I have adopted two pups from always maltese. The experience has been fabulous in every way. That was 10 years ago and I wouldn't trade any minute of it. People on the street think they are show dogs. Well they are pet quality but my champions. I can't recommend Veronica at Always Maltese more! When I am ready for more pups I will absolutely return.


----------

